# Ceramic Coffee Filter Cones



## Cathy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hope this is the right place to post it (and thanks to Glenn for the invite here and sorry for my very long delay before posting!)

I thought people here might be interested in a ceramic filter cone that is sold by Legend Cookshops.

A lot of people who phone to ask about them say they have had real difficulty finding them and are delighted to have found us. I'm not a 'coffee expert' but I do know that the size is 1 x 2 (hmm or maybe that should be 2x1!)

It's modelled on the 'old fashioned' plastic filter cones but from what I understand many people prefer the ceramic because they feel there is less 'taste' of plastic with it!

Here's the image:


----------

